# team fortress 2 causes internet to DC, need help



## azeil (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey, my team fortress two has been causing my internet to crash the majority of the times i start it up. My internet works fine with all my other games such as counter strike source, warcraft III, world of warcraft etc. At first when i start up my game it will cause lag gradually and i will start noticing it in vent where people's voices will get choppy and more choppy. In the next minute my internet will completely freeze and i wont be able to join any servers.

After this dc happens i wont be able to reconnect to my internet unless i totally reset my router/modem.

I have comcast internet and a netgear router. I dont understand why this happens ONLY for my team fortress 2, every other game i have no problems loading and playing(including cs source).
I have a gaming laptop and i get fps around 40-50

Please help me out, this problem has started about 3 weeks ago and haven't been able to fix it.
I tried deleting my player cfg files to reset the ratings to default. It fixed the game probably for about a day or two but the problem is back now.

Maybe it is a minor tweak i am unaware of that may cause tf2 to use up too much bandwidth and make my internet crash, i dont know haha
what do u guys think?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi azeil and welcome to TSF,

See if there is a firmware update for your Router. Also make sure there is nothing magnetic around the router. I had a similar problem i realized that i had placed my Omni areal on top of my router which had magnets on the bottom, it caused the router to reboot every so often.
TF2 also requires a little more bandwidth than the other source games, it could be overflowing your router causing it to disconnect. Which can indicate a faulty router.


----------



## azeil (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey, i don't have any magnets around my router. And only my laptop disconnects from the router. When i started up tf2 and the internet stopped working, i went to the desktop connected to the router and the internet still worked fine on there. I tried reinstalling TF2 and updating my wireless driver. I also made sure the firmware for my router was up to date.


----------



## yippe (May 7, 2008)

I've been having the same issue, after having checked for magnets and updating to the latest firmware (1.00.4) for my WRT310N router. Every day (with one notable exception yesterday) when I try to load TF2 on my PC, it hangs horribly on the intro menu, music skipping and repeating fractions of a second of sound. The mouse moves fine, and the problem seems to 'solve' itself by disconnecting me from the internet and the cable box when a message about Steam in game appears in the bottom right like all Steam messages. I have to restart the cable box, wait several minutes, connect to the cable box and then reinitialize the connection. It's an AT&T speed-stream 5100 from Efficient Networks. No other steam game has done this before, nor TF2 before I tried to play it again this Sunday. At first I attributed this to the new patch and the Free Weekend event for TF2, but since then there has been another small update, and I'm sure something this huge would have been noticed in testing. I'm on the verge of deleting the local content and redownloading the whole game, but I'd like to avoid that if all possible. Port 55696 is reserved for Steam to access the internet. Help anybody?


----------

